# overhauling laptop



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am due to receive an HP530 Laptop with Intel Pentium inside.

Can anyone tell me, how easy is it to upgrade memory from 512 MB RAM to 2GB RAM

and what exactly is a AM Stick?

Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

closed duplicated 
continue here
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1100099-overhauling-laptop.html


----------

